# Feg or Arcus 94 anybody have them ?



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Looking to pickup a FEG or Arcus 94 at the next Orlando gun show. Anybody know anything about them. May look for a Star Model B or EAA Witness.
Thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have heard good things about the Argus.

It's too bad that in order for server reasons, Glocktalk limits the search for the past 30 days now - I think he purged a lot of old posts... There were a lot of topics on the Argus. I looked because I thought about getting one a year or two back. I just never got around to it.

The only neg I read is that when U buy a new one, it is often times PACKED with cosmoline when U first buy one. So, it's a super pain to clean the very first time before U go shoot it.


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

Gilfo,
Don't see much about the Arcus, but it does look interesting. Suggest you buy one, do a lot of shooting and post your opinions!


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I own both and of the two I prefer the Arcus even though it looks the least like a BHP. The appearance of my FEG is better than most present day BHPs but the inside shows a lot of tool marks. Either will work well but I would opt for the Arcus. Regards, Richard


----------

